
OpenShift 4: Install Experience - ofrzeta
https://blog.openshift.com/openshift-4-install-experience/
======
ofrzeta
The first minor release 4.0 of OpenShift 4 (essentially a Kubernetes
distribution) is available for AWS installations only, with experimental
versions for OpenStack and Libvirt/KVM. The new installer is based on CoreOS
Ignition, the new "immutable" Red Hat CoreOS and lots of Kubernetes operators
that provision the underlying infrastructure and operate the cluster. You can
get the installer from
[https://github.com/openshift/installer](https://github.com/openshift/installer)

(Running it requires an auth token from Red Hat that you can get with
developer registration, though).

